# Seite automatisch aktualisieren



## Schumiel (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

derzeit aktualisiere ich meine Seite mit:


```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="2">
```

Leider flackert meine Seite dann immer etwas beim neuladen.

Wie kann ich das Problem beheben?


----------



## tombe (10. Oktober 2011)

Na das wird sich nicht komplett abstellen lassen. Es wird ja schließlich auch was an der Seite/im Browser verändert.


----------



## Schumiel (10. Oktober 2011)

Und wie macht das dann z.B. mainchat.de ?


----------



## tombe (10. Oktober 2011)

Du meinst vermutlich den Chat den es auf dieser Seite gibt. Sorry aber da melde ich mich nicht an nur um das zu sehen.

Denka mal das dort mit AJAX gearbeitet wird!?


----------



## deepthroat (10. Oktober 2011)

Hi.

Ja, AJAX ist ein gutes Stichwort. Wie auch "Comet"

Gruß


----------

